# How Long?



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Hi..As yous know from my previous threads i have swordtail fry. All are doing good i have about 20 i think. What i want to know is how long it takes before the male sword grows so i can seperate the males and females?. The last thing i want is for these fish to start breeding with each other. What age would they start to breed? Thanx.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

That question depends on growth rates. If you are feeding a good mix of food and they are growing well, I would think that you should be able to see a gonopodium starting to take shape at about 3 months. Some start earlier, some later. Swords will start to grow shortly after that. It all depends on your line. Just keep a close eye on them.
Tony


----------

